# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Comment implmenter un workflow dans APEX5.1

## dpccrt87

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Je veux savoir comment puis-je implmenter un moteur de workflow dans une application APEX5.1 avec une conception graphique?

En faisant des recherches sur le net, je reconnais qu'il n'y a pas de fonctionnalit de flux de travail dans APEX5.x, mais nous pouvons implmenter l'un des nombreux outils tels que:
- CAMUNDA https://docs.camunda.org/manual/7.9/...-environments/
ou bien encore
- BONITASOFT https://fr.bonitasoft.com/

Comment je dois procder pour intgrr un de ces deux outils dans une application existante d'APEX.
Merci d'avance

----------

